# CardiacPaul



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

is it too late for me to do this here?

What do you want to know?

Lets see,
I've been boating since I was a lil' shaver, had powerboats, sailboats, prams, barges and a couple of ex-wives that floated.

I'm currently living with a crazy cuban and her spawn in a suburb of West Palm Beach, Fl. and reserving my personal opinion about all of that mess.

anything else you want to know is here...
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/buying-boat/39218-special-interest-declaration-2.html#post237459


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

CP.
I noticed no one had made a comment on you intoducery post, so let me be the first and possibly only one to welcome you to the fray. Keep your head down.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

awww, thanks simon, you're a peach. 

and here i was, trying to be a kinder, gentler crotchy old bas****.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

What is a " lil' shaver "...



Or is that the charming seductory intro you use for the ladies? BTW thanks for your previous advice.. came in handy...


----------



## earl444 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Cp*

so cardiacpaul. it appears you are an easily influenced slave of other's opinions and fashions, with a serious self esteem problem... or perhaps you are just experimenting, trying to find your way...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, that's it. CP doesn't know what he likes and dislikes so comes to sailnet to get information to help him figure it out


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

earl444 said:


> so cardiacpaul. it appears you are an easily influenced slave of other's opinions and fashions, with a serious self esteem problem... or perhaps you are just experimenting, trying to find your way...


Damn Earl, you hit it right on the head. For months I've been trying to understand CP's introversion and never once thought of the possible side effects of his being a clothes horse. A bound and manacled slave to fashion he surely must be.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

please not to try to confuse me with the facts... it really eff's with my reality.

wanna know what I really think?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Funny reply*

That one made me smile.

You look like Bill Murray a bit there.

Keep up the posts.

Phil


----------

